# vodka question



## woods78 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have moments when I would like to drink alcohol, but are very rare.Yesterday I saw sugar free redbull and I thought this would be good with some vodka, so my question is if vodka have any sugar? And what alcohol has the lowest level of sugar/cals. thanks in advance


----------



## mc63s (Aug 5, 2011)

vodka has no sugar as far as I know
also Bacardi and diet coke , zero sugar zero carbs


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 5, 2011)

Most spirits are sugar free. It's what they are mixed with that has the sugar content.


----------



## dvda (Aug 6, 2011)

alcohol is sugar ..


----------



## arthur60 (Aug 8, 2011)

woods78 said:


> I have moments when I would like to drink alcohol, but are very rare.Yesterday I saw sugar free redbull and I thought this would be good with some vodka, so my question is if vodka have any sugar? And what alcohol has the lowest level of sugar/cals. thanks in advance




alcohol will take you 5 steps back while dieting. I tried some vodka with diet sprite..it has a failure..


----------



## K1 (Aug 9, 2011)

arthur60 said:


> alcohol will take you 5 steps back while dieting



I agree.....


----------

